# Hacker, Phisher & ne Menge kostenloser Videos



## stieglitz (1 Dezember 2008)

Dieser Mist schafft es z.Zt. ungefiltert in diversen Mailboxen.
Da sollen wohl unbedarfte Zeitgenossen verleitet werden, den Link anzuklicken um die Adresse zu verifizieren.
Das man dort das Versprochene erhält, wag ich zu bezweifeln.
Besonders perfiede finde ich, dass da direkt auf Kinderporno hingwiesen wird.:wall:


> - *Gigabytes von Porno (ALLE Altersgruppen verfuegbar) *





> Der beste Hacker und Phisher Forum aller Zeiten!
> 
> - Phishing
> - Trojaner
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hacker, Phisher & ne Menge kostenloser Videos*

wird bei antispam schon länger diskutiert ( 1.11.) 
ganz so einfach ist es hier nicht zu sagen, ob es echter Spam oder ein JoeJob sein könnte 

Spam für Hacking-Dienstleistungen... - Antispam e.V.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hacker, Phisher & ne Menge kostenloser Videos*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Spam für Hacking-Dienstleistungen... - Antispam e.V.


Die Beiträge bei Antispam sind recht aufschlussreich, hab mir das Forum kurz angeschaut aber nicht weiter in den Forenbeiträgen gelesen.
Beieindruckend ist allerdings wieviel Mitglieder jetzt gerade im Forum sind.


> 82 Guests, 487 Users (38 Hidden)
> Users active in past 60 minutes:
> producer, whynot16, danychan, FunnySmoker, softliner, galuser11, deniz1977, alex j., FiLe FaCt0rY, thcjay, cora, whit3, SOURCE, m0f23, eqL, .nPl, Nordherr, aYa, SnoX, CrAzY, [email protected]@TiC, hunter355, Schlimmer, derhacker 4ever, Fusel, kekes, Jumpfreak, xConx, gamehunter, Tony_montana, maroni, jien89, iMPULSIV, forza, cruzerGTX, corsa16, b3cks, OneSHoT, NCD, Boondocker, Azziz, -Killer-, whazun, no.body, crephix, Homie07, xD150, raider1991, Tweaknap, TUNNY, Simply_M, Gamer123, ChaosNigga, BlackWindow, happyfree, Y.exe, Mc_Spongebob, BuckelEde, Basecamp, keis, hrrdn, CorVu5, supermode, StarSky, explit, pfote, tr0j4n3r, Dr.Badass, djarmiz, TURKENHEINO, Lukx, DerEine, C3PO, likegod89, Antakya31, Scruffy, PH06, dino86, slypher, shtz06, deathcom, 5p1tF1r3, xial, nevertheless, bru, XanT, d3nn!X, yatko, laser, nitroox, antonnagaroor, MaFFi, Wehx, Dissy, Psych, technofreax, klongo, zissel, ticka_vom_Block, affenprinz, sh1ne, MisterT, Big-Sell, sisko26m, ka22, klym9, Pozelei, Frauenarzt200, ArmBoZZ, SanioN, shikarinmoto, xaero666, Ice_Gold, skaot, Mr.Moko, devilxXx, spartanier7777, GixxeR, iNero, boy19, GreTl, hitmanhtheripper, cayman, technofreak, davidnet, Shigemato, derkeks, nudannx, extreme88, schokkk, D43m0n, naj, rock55, Fjeden, CyberKnight, X-Ray, Memorex65, jerman08, dati, gamer, Kingmoe, [email protected], the_transporter, bu5hido, 3xCP, soldier16, Matze218, Tzunami, T1NG3L, julian157, Al Pacino 88, Mars64, Goldenstyle, Korumora, SHooTI, TorrentSyndrom, oettel220, Varock, ciwan, metallicakid12, Sqallll, Ultrahaxxor, Kyaro, Magnat, mkm_gen, arazer, Rasenmähermann, Osis, Rayzor1991, T33r0r, RedTiger, Persian7, Jallalla, donkrawalo, ToXiC7, nep, Kabeljau, chixon, Tatalus^, DaiHatZu, stpaulifan, kokz, d-sign, erko, 1337er, Arutan, jason32, tmb, parrick, Firefox 2005, RuSSia, dr.extase, tooshort, head, chapper4, bbb2142, Dadon, Linho91, Co. Cool, artuur, 31337, playa7712, Manuel, Digga, boundlessly, johny, nzgusr, tetris, Image, Sokar, enaz, coca-cola101, thenoob, rage666, Black Dolphin, cola, Sector, Xiam, Lib, -OwN-, Darkiblood, Psychosh4dow, ChuckNorris, mozed, AlwaysHappy, pappa, Mattsmaus, dacx, sureshot, MaximZyron, BelaB, alpo, FakeIt, cro-faca1, headshot_1000, Fl3xizzz, And1player, timmy92, carlox, Ɔryptic|4, raolleel, sawyer180, No0b_kind, falgeheins, akiii, warrockhq, Mafia-Player, MR.G, D!gg3r, ChaosZ, Wassi, Timeeee, Baba_Saad, Seedlord, zukow, Darkxop133, KanyeWest, das kaktus, Amones, amok202, hellscream, noCx, FuZzl, x0r3, Warcola, Wichi, warlogg, fuN^, zwaam, MMllnr, GGrevious, Chiller123, tim0, babymak0r, eN.CorE, blubbchen, geta, Fatal, Head0r2k7, megadeath, ElronMcBongo, Blueangel, Wickeda, Ace, noob, DerZerstörerNr1, alfred512, dicy, ZeroXxX2008, Nightfire, darksoon, Luigi100, N3rd, Brainfuckker, LostPr0ph3t, Zuragnar, SpaZe, Sms Guru, Chick-phil-A, shaddar, denyo, StyLeZ, gladiator, beyaz, <-BLV3R4Y->, DoSith, leeter, nobody711, flash9r, Hadschi, Final23, Marpolatic, Angel21, Sm0k3, ampere, 0oDamn, latif, sanja_06, toody, xXBliZZadXx, fash1on., thewhatselse, Der Ober Bauer, r0lex, Towakiller, Pep_Pe, St4rgat3, zocker08, kp^^, Delaja, Dr.ChAoS, criston, musiC, DerDiGGa, raxxxor, sunrise, ]-[erias, killzone49, r00t., -unknown-, ChunkyAlex, $pr1, lil domi, 8urgerK0ng, Capo-freaK, manfred.denl, DonSv3n, Trustical, Darkrain, Ed Hardy, Jason67, Disasta, Blacklight, Typhoon, daywalker91, MCX, code, P1tfa77, Se3f, beyoNd, Williwills, Dark Rabbitz, saxxxas, ethan_C, nightymike, Zurat, seak, Blackstar, star41, 4rm4nd0, test12345, hkg44, mar, The Game, KingOfChaos, Dada123, Rocker, PakiJi, pixL, mrw0k, Peniskopf, jezzY, flaversaver, masterwintrich, Floo, big_gun, andy619, vsilencer, x3n0x, Chrisomator, nekromis, mgoldie, MrMissile, serhat1907, FATALiTY, napolion, Hackqw, Slite, smartie, F1leFhunt3r, MrNobody, Darius, Oggy, Panic, dbnsantos, ArC4d1er, Folti50, johnnymotor, otti, brunsonxXx, yamal, D4rkangel, Freshwood, crazy3flow, playboy4l, Mr.Moe, BlacksideChaos, sniker, second, blacksoul10, theultimatum, _^hak^_, kabauter, skyline328, Trojaner, molo12, Clemi, Astorus, chaotischer, razorback, Bigskim, spiter, HaxXx, crazymarcco, K4zuj4, D-Keeper, I-HACK, alex1, russenboy001, Kollegah_2007, KanalRatte, Ballu, Marcy, bALLA, W0rm, stillerchiller, b3nco, screwdriver, Dosenbrot
> [Administrator]  [S-Mod]  [~SpecialUser~]  [Moderator]  [Co-Administrator]
> ...


----------



## schmubo (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hacker, Phisher & ne Menge kostenloser Videos*

Die Benutzerliste ist in der Tat beeindruckend - aufgrund der Usernamen ist sie aber keinesfalls Antispam zuzuordnen.

Und auch die 487 registrierten Benutzer passen nicht. 50 ist ein Wert, der der Realität viel näher kommt.


----------

